

Ask HN: Month in San Fransico, what to do? - klukstins

Hi,
I am a computer science student from Latvia. (Studying my masters now in Italy.)<p>With the university we are making a trip to Silicon Valley from 20.07 to 29.08. The first two week will be visiting a lot of companies. Of course Google campus :). The 4 weeks in August I will be having a observatory internship in StartupHouse. But the evening and weekends I would like to use as good as I can.<p>Anyone wants to drink a coffee with me? Any meet-ups in August you would suggest me? Looking forward to an amazing time in the Valley.
======
philrea
I am new to the valley and always enjoy meeting new people, shoot me an email
when you get to town, I'd be more than happy to grab coffee or whatever.

~~~
klukstins
Cool, will definitely do.

